# Deferring Admission



## jj45 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, I haven't written on here in a while, but I'm having a bit of an issue at the moment and I was hoping someone could offer some insight. 

I got accepted into Chapman's MFA program, starting in the fall semester. However, since the time I committed to the MFA and now, I've come into several financial, personal, and family-related issues, all of which may make it incredibly difficult for me to attend Chapman in the fall. I really do want to be a part of the program and would hate to miss out on the opportunity due to things that are occurring at this time, most of which are beyond my control, and issues that I could probably clear up in a year's time. 

So, my question to anyone who may know - does Chapman allow admitted students to defer their admission for a year? In a broader sense, do MFA film programs allow people to defer? 

I've searched through google endlessly to find this answer but have come up with absolutely no solution. 

If anyone can help me out, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 7, 2016)

jj45 said:


> So, my question to anyone who may know - does Chapman allow admitted students to defer their admission for a year? In a broader sense, do MFA film programs allow people to defer?



I got the official answer from Chapman:

"Yes, it is sometimes possible to defer enrollment but if the student who wishes to defer received fellowships, we cannot guarantee they will be offered the same scholarship aid the following year."

They said feel free to contact them with any other questions. I hope this helps!


----------

